# Chances of Jury Service in Dublin v Rural Areas?



## zoe (27 Feb 2006)

Does every adult in Ireland have an equal chance of being chosen for jury service, or do people in Dublin have a greater chance of being chosen compared to those who live in rural areas such as Donegal, Leitrim & Mayo?

Just wondered...


----------



## woods (27 Feb 2006)

zoe said:
			
		

> Does every adult in Ireland have an equal chance of being chosen for jury service, or do people in Dublin have a greater chance of being chosen compared to those who live in rural areas such as Donegal, Leitrim & Mayo?
> 
> Just wondered...


I am in a small town in Cork and have been called twice in the past 10 years. Once was for a criminal trial and the other was for a corroners court.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Feb 2006)

Never been called in my almost 40 years. _Dublin_.


----------



## ophelia (28 Feb 2006)

My son was called just a few weeks past his 18th birthday, he was excused on the grounds of it clashing with his 'freshers' week. I was called two days from the expected date of arrival of my first son, I was also excused. I'd say a lot of people have to get an excusal for one reason or the other. We live in Dublin.


----------



## Cahir (28 Feb 2006)

I was called (and served on a jury) 6 years ago and was called again about 2.5 years ago but couldn't make it.  I'm from Dublin.


----------



## Carpenter (28 Feb 2006)

My mother and sister were both called for jury service and received their notification on the same day, rural area.


----------



## quinno (28 Feb 2006)

Thought you can be called only once for Jury service?


----------



## Cahir (28 Feb 2006)

quinno said:
			
		

> Thought you can be called only once for Jury service?



Nope.  When I served on the jury, one of the other jurors had been on another trial about 5 years before.  I was surprised to be called again considering none of my family were ever called.

When I did jury service, all 12 people were from only two areas of Dublin.


----------



## zoe (28 Feb 2006)

Is it true that only Irish citizens can serve on a jury (in Ireland)?


----------



## Janet (28 Feb 2006)

quinno said:
			
		

> Thought you can be called only once for Jury service?



I think it certain cases (usually where the case is particularly horrific and difficult) the judge can decide that they do not ever need to be called again.  No evidence to back this up unfortunately but there are some lawyer-ly types on AAM who might be able to confirm or deny.


----------



## Berni (28 Feb 2006)

A Judge can excuse you from service for whatever period he sees fit, usually where it has been a difficult case. The jury in the [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Robert Holohan case were excused for life.[/FONT]


----------



## Swallows (28 Feb 2006)

Zoe, no its not true that only Irish Citizens can serve here on a jury. The names are chosen from the register of electors. If your name is on it you can be called. When you get to court the jurors are then picked, you may then be rejected and so not required to sit. I was called last year and Mr Swallow was also called later. (Rural area)


----------



## bond-007 (28 Feb 2006)

I think it might be a good idea to drop off the electroal register in that case. I take it there is no legal obligation to be registered.


----------



## RainyDay (28 Feb 2006)

bond-007 said:
			
		

> I think it might be a good idea to drop off the electroal register in that case. I take it there is no legal obligation to be registered.


Do you promise never to moan about the Govt once you drop off the register? If you're not going to be part of the interview panel, you give up your rights to moan.


----------



## bond-007 (28 Feb 2006)

sure, but not being registered has its benefits too.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Feb 2006)

Other than being a quite drastic way to avoid the (possibly slim) chance of being selected for jury duty what other benefits are there to giving up your fundamental right to vote?


----------



## bond-007 (1 Mar 2006)

What if they ever introduce a poll tax here?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Mar 2006)

So you'd give up your right to vote because (a) you *might *be selected for jury duty and (b) "they" *might *introduce a "poll tax" at some point in the future? Isn't that a bit drastic? What if they introduced a cash bonus for registered voters? You'd miss out on that and they you'd be raging.


----------



## bond-007 (1 Mar 2006)

A cash bonus for being registered? Will never happen. 

A poll tax is a real possibilty.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Mar 2006)

bond-007 said:
			
		

> A cash bonus for being registered? Will never happen.
> 
> A poll tax is a real possibilty.


On what basis do you feel that the latter is any more likely than the former?


----------



## zoe (1 Mar 2006)

bond-007 said:
			
		

> I take it there is no legal obligation to be registered.


Is there no legal obligation to be registered?  Is this true?

In Northern Ireland every person who is eligible to register to vote is required by law              to do so.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Mar 2006)

There is no legal compulsion on citizens of _Ireland _to register to vote.


----------



## bond-007 (1 Mar 2006)

I wonder how easy it is to de-register?


----------



## Swallows (1 Mar 2006)

Easy enough I would have thought. Just dont fill in the form next time it arrives. Not like England where you must give a forwarding address for council tax purposes. But I dont see how you would gain from not being on the register. If you want credit, this is one way of confirming your address?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Mar 2006)

If you wanted to de-register then you could presumably fill in a register update form omitting your details from the address specified and when the update is applied to the register you will be omitted. Can't see why anybody would want to do this just to avoid jury duty, possible future "poll taxes" etc. though.


----------



## NiallA (1 Mar 2006)

You may get re-registered though without your knowledge.  AFAIK the people who compile the register get a small bounty (very small) for the people the register.


----------



## bond-007 (1 Mar 2006)

NiallA said:
			
		

> You may get re-registered though without your knowledge.  AFAIK the people who compile the register get a small bounty (very small) for the people the register.


Really? Would that not be unconsitutional? I have a right not to register surely?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Mar 2006)

NiallA said:
			
		

> You may get re-registered though without your knowledge.  AFAIK the people who compile the register get a small bounty (very small) for the people the register.


 Can you point to some information about that please? I've never heard anything like that before. I thought that electoral register updates had to be signed by the householder or something like that?


----------



## NiallA (11 Mar 2006)

> *1053. Mr. Allen http://debates.oireachtas.ie/DDeputy.aspx?pid=BernardAllen asked the Minister for the Environment, Heritage and Local Government http://debates.oireachtas.ie/DDeputy.aspx?pid=DickRochehis views on whether having to visit more than one post office to get a voter registration application form and subsequently having to make a visit to the Garda station with identification to be included on the supplementary voting register is a disincentive to people registering to vote; and if he has proposals to change this system in view of the fact that the old system of visiting each house to check the applicants no longer applies. [10033/05]
> http://debates.oireachtas.ie/DDebate.aspx?F=DAL20050412.xml&Page=6&Cp=5919#N5919 Minister for the Environment, Heritage and Local Government (Mr. Roche): http://debates.oireachtas.ie/DZoom.aspx?F=DAL20050412.xml&pid=DickRoche The compilation and publication of the register of electors is a matter for the appropriate local authority in accordance with electoral law and involves the carrying out of house-to-house or other local inquiries, including in many cases delivering registration forms to households for completion. In addition, application forms for inclusion on the register of electors, or the supplement to the register, are widely available from local authorities, post offices, Garda stations and public libraries, and increasingly may be accessed via local authority websites.​
> In making voter registration as accessible as possible, it is important to have appropriate measures in place to guard against potential personation or abuse of the electoral system. It is, therefore, a legal requirement that completed application forms for inclusion on the supplement to the register of electors are witnessed by a member of the Garda Síochána before being returned to the appropriate local authority. If a person cannot attend the local Garda station, his or her application may be witnessed by an official of the local authority. If, because of a physical illness or disability, a person cannot attend either the local Garda station or the local authority, his or her application form can be accompanied by a medical certificate.
> 
> ...


*
From the oireachtas debates website, it seems that the system i described has been replaced, so you should be safe enough Bond-007. *


----------



## bond-007 (11 Mar 2006)

I wonder it it is as cumbersome to remove oneself though?


----------



## zoe (11 Mar 2006)

Did I read that correctly...

Do you have to visit a Garda station in order to register to vote?


----------



## SarahMc (11 Mar 2006)

Yes, AFAIK you need your form for the supplementary list witnessed at garda station.  I could never understand why they don't link the register to PPS numbers. I know a few people with 2 or more votes (people who have moved house and never bothered de-registering from old address).


----------



## zoe (11 Mar 2006)

In Northern Ireland staff from the electoral office simply drop a form through the letterbox which you have to fill in with your name, date of birth etc...

Then 3-4 weeks later they call to the door and collect the completed form.  You don't have to get anyone to witness it.


----------



## bond-007 (11 Mar 2006)

I wonder how many they get back with false information?


----------



## zoe (11 Mar 2006)

Don't know...but I know you are required by law to fill them in (and fill them in accurately) and then hand them back to the electoral official who calls to collect them


----------



## loodles (13 Mar 2006)

I'm 24 and have been called twice in the past 3 yrs - due for service again in April. Any ideas how I can get out of it? Had a terrible experience the last time - was picked for a Jury where I knew the defendant. Obviously I couldn't sit but it led onto a lot of intimidation by his family the weeks after - nobody in the area knew about his charge.
Would be very nervous to have to go again!


----------



## bond-007 (13 Mar 2006)

You must be very unlucky, where in the country are you? They may be unfairly targeting your area. After doing 2 stints you must surely be excempt for several years. I would check into it. I has a 10 year period in which I don't have to serve. 

Illness, employer unwilling to let you go. Restricted occupation etc. Be creative. In future remove yourself from the electroal register.


----------



## loodles (13 Mar 2006)

I'm in Dublin! I think I will have to take myself off. Its just not worth the hassle! Do they let you off with a letter from employer? I have heard numerous contradictions to this theory!?


----------



## Cahir (13 Mar 2006)

I was let off the second time with a letter from my employer.  I wrote it and my manager signed it.  It was genuine though as I was doing a course the week I was called.  Haven't heard anything since.


----------



## bond-007 (13 Mar 2006)

The employers letter must state that you are indespensible and he can't operate his business without you and that it would cause great hardship. Nothing else will work.


----------



## Cahir (14 Mar 2006)

bond-007 said:
			
		

> The employers letter must state that you are indespensible and he can't operate his business without you and that it would cause great hardship. Nothing else will work.



Not true.  The fact that I was doing a course was good enough to be excused.


----------



## bond-007 (14 Mar 2006)

Yes, students and those in education are exempt. I suppose at the end of the day its the county registars call or the presiding judge's  as whether you will get excused.


----------



## michaelm (14 Mar 2006)

loodles said:
			
		

> Any ideas how I can get out of it? Had a terrible experience the last time - was picked for a Jury where I knew the defendant.


I think it's fairly easy to get out of it if you so desire. Rather than just make something up you could go to your GP and get a letter saying it's causing you stress and could be detrimental to your mental health. That will be that, the court registrar (or whomever it is) wont blink. On a separate note, anyone doing jury duty should check their house insurance policy . . my very basic FBD policy pays €25 per day when doing jury duty.


----------



## Cahir (14 Mar 2006)

bond-007 said:
			
		

> Yes, students and those in education are exempt. I suppose at the end of the day its the county registars call or the presiding judge's  as whether you will get excused.




I was working at the time - just happened to be doing a work related course that week.


----------



## loodles (14 Mar 2006)

Did you have to give proof of the course? or just the letter? I mite try that route myself!


----------



## Cahir (14 Mar 2006)

loodles said:
			
		

> Did you have to give proof of the course? or just the letter? I mite try that route myself!




Just wrote the letter.  Then a few days later I phoned to make sure I was excused.


----------



## summerhill (29 Jun 2006)

Just been called for jury service, expected to last three days. How does it work? If in the morning you are not chosen to sit on the jury, do they tick your certificate of attendance anyway? Or will I be expected to sit into my car at c.11am and use best endeavours to get in to work, then start again with the same the following morning...?


----------



## Berni (29 Jun 2006)

Yes, you must show up every morning unless directed otherwise. You won't get the cert of attendance until the last day.
You are supposed to return to work on any days you aren't called to sit on a jury.


----------



## bond-007 (29 Jun 2006)

What happens if you have no way of getting to the court? No car, no public transport etc?


----------



## snuffle (29 Jun 2006)

Only 2 people I know have ever been called for jury duty, and one guy was "turned down" on each day he turned up (note:dress in dirty jeans and baseball cap, ans if possible, have long greasy hair, seems to have worked for him!)


----------



## LIVERLIPS (30 Jun 2006)

I got called a few weeks for july, i used to live in Donaghmede so it got posted to my mams but i am living in Ashbourne now so i will have to get the bus in every day which means it will cost me more than driving to work. You should get allowance for travelling and lunches. As if you worked local it is costing you more to do it. 

My friend said that if your job do excuse you and they just put you back for it again.


----------



## summerhill (30 Jun 2006)

Just been in touch with the court I have been called to for Jury service next week. Apparently i will be issued with an attendance cert each morning, upon requesting it, regardless of whether I am chosen for the jury each day. So if I'm not chosen it looks like I'm free to spend the remainder of the day as I choose. As far as work is concerned I have the cert of attendance to show I was at court.

I'm not being smart, it's just that my work place is at least 2 hours away. So why take on the stress of rushing to work and only getting there for the second half of the day? And potentially repeat this process for three days running... or longer.


----------



## liteweight (30 Jun 2006)

Certain professions are also excluded from jury duty i.e. doctors, lecturers in third level etc.


----------



## bond-007 (30 Jun 2006)

> I'm not being smart, it's just that my work place is at least 2 hours away. So why take on the stress of rushing to work and only getting there for the second half of the day? And potentially repeat this process for three days running... or longer.


When I did jury duty It was 10 days that we had to attend each morning to see if you were among the chosen few. When the judge released us each morning it was off home to enjoy the rest of the day off. I would make no attempt to go to work in that case. When you got the cert of attendance, it is of no concern of anyone if you were not picked on any day.


----------



## ajapale (19 Feb 2011)

Related question posted today


----------

